# she's on to me



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm half way packed, guns cleaned, beeper batteries changed, astro collars firmware updated and charging, ammo gathered...

meanwhile Bella is sitting here shaking while staring at me 

she keeps picking up her e-collar and walking around with it lol

we're heading to the UP on the 13th, back to grayling on the 17th, back to ohio on the 21st.

the look of desperation...










I know what your doing...


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Haha, I have a 13 year old French Pointer that does exactly the same. If I so much as pick up anything in my home or office related to hunting she looses it. She will tremble, whine, follow me around, and if someone opens the door she will bee-line for my truck and stand there till I go out and carry her back in. She does not want to be left behind. I, and most of my kids, love to bird hunt but none of us as much as her. Getting that time of year, maybe one of her last at 13, but we're ready and anxious.
Have a safe trip and a perfect time in Michigan, me and my dog are envious.


----------



## Semper FIsh (Sep 29, 2012)

I have an 8 year old GSP that is the same way. I grab his leash off the hook, he grabs it in his mouth, runs to the door and bounces and dances around. And don't ever leave the truck door open, cause he's in and won't be dragged out. Gotta love em.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

she was ok until the astro collars came out... e-collars are on almost daily, same with getting guns out. Astro collar! HOLY CRAP! 

they know it's real when they come out


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

What a good girl. I used to have a male Llewellin setter that was that way about fishing. I've never seen a dog that loved a boat ride more than he did. If I went anywhere near my boat he got excited. One time I tried to go fishing without him. He jumped in the lake and tried to swim after me. Had to go back and pick him up before he drowned himself. Goofy dog.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

that's awesome... she's a cute girl.
My yellow lab boy just runs around hyper until I let him outside and then he runs and sits all proud next to the truck.

If the tailgate is down- he jumps in and sits and waits.

Gotta love it

littleking- good luck in UP, I'm so jealous... as I had planned a trip up there but then had to cancel- hopefully next year. Don't forget to post pics!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh yeah, I know that look! Years ago I had a Springer Spaniel, last pup left, runt of the litter because I saw the ad too late. But you know what? He had a nose that wouldn't quit and a heart bigger than any field we ever hunted! Sheesh! I'm getting all misty just thinking about him! I couldn't touch a gun, or any piece of clothing that had a hint of fluorescent orange on it, and he was ready to go! He would hunt his little brains out and then collapse in a heap at the end of the day. And, be ready for more the next! 

Now, my buddy has GSP's. His lead hunter seems to be able to read the calendar! She knows when hunting season rolls around. Last year my buddy fell out of a tree stand and suffered severe injuries. He couldn't bird hunt and this frustrated the dog to no end. His wife suggested that it might be a good idea for me to take her out to the club we belong to. Did a world of good for me and the dog! I felt so much pressure on the first bird we put up, because I wanted so badly for her to get a retrieve!


----------

